# 12v and lighting



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Very silly question!

I have a 1993 Harmony.
It has a car battery and a leisure battery. When I use the 12v system in the van does that automatically come from the leisure battery?
Thanks

Also the mains does not operate the lights so what could I use instead so I don't waste the hookup facility?

Thanks again
Julie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Julie, and welcome.. the leisure battering wiring is usually connected to the living area so all the lights and water pump are supplied from that battery, the main engine battery is normally only used for the normal car functions... like starting, head lights etc... there's a more complex answer but for now that should answer the question.... it would be far better for someone local to you (that has a motor home) to help you directly and face to face so they can see how your particular van is configured...


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

You don't say if your van has a charging system....if it has that would be charging the leisure battery.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

No, the charger was an option that was not fitted......it charges via the car battery whilst on the move, but not when stationery.

Thanks for the replies....it looks as though the leisure battery supplies the lights etc.


Any ideas on how to use the mains for lights? Would a few of those domestic clip on spotlight lamps work OK? It seems a shame to have to forgo using the mains for the lights.

This is a great forum by the way....really glad I have subscribed!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, the usual practice is to have the lights running off the leisure batteries and then float charge the battery from the mains.... its a useful point to have the batteries left on charge (not all the time) while its not being used as if you use the leisure battery you will also need to charge it, don't take it for granted that your engine will recharge it totally..... in some cases there has been two sets of lights one set running off the leisure battery and the second set run off the mains when the van was connected up the the mains.... yes there's no reason to use the clip on lamps, just make sure the electrical installation is wired up to the latest IEE regs 17th edition which in the event of a fault will protect you... both in the UK and in the EU... the main RCD will disconnect both live and neutral from the van...


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, Clive....I am getting to understand more as I go along. (I was /am a small tenter for years!).
So if I buy a battery charger (as this is not installed) that gives a trickle charge and plug that in when I stop and hook up to the mains then I just run the existing 12v lights? 
I presume a charger does not take much power to run?


Julie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Now I see what camper you have... yes that corect I would have one fitted so that would keep things a float.... I keep things like that in my camper just in case someone need a repair or needs one.... enjoy


----------

